# apache HTTPClient einloggen



## Timboo89 (7. Apr 2009)

Hi, ich möchte mich (immernoch) auf der Seite meiner Schule ("https://ssl.ptl.de/sekretariat/index.html") automatisch anmelden, habe es dieses Mal mit den Apache-Commons probiert.
Das ist mein Code:

```
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient;
      import org.apache.commons.httpclient.cookie.CookiePolicy;
      import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.GetMethod;
      import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.PostMethod;
      public class PostTest
      {
              public static void main(String[] args)
              {
                      try
                      {
                              HttpClient client = new HttpClient();
                              GetMethod getMethod1 = new GetMethod("https://ssl.ptl.de/sekretariat/index.html");
                              client.executeMethod(getMethod1);
                              System.out.println("Aufruf ohne Login -----------------");
                              System.out.println(getMethod1.getResponseBodyAsString());
                              System.out.println("-----------------------------------");
                              PostMethod postMethod1 = new PostMethod("https://ssl.ptl.de/sekretariat/index.html");
                              postMethod1.getParams().setCookiePolicy(CookiePolicy.BROWSER_COMPATIBILITY);
                              postMethod1.addParameter("username", "ich");
                              postMethod1.addParameter("password", "geheim");
                              client.executeMethod(postMethod1);
                              System.out.println("Login -----------------------------");
                              System.out.println(postMethod1.getResponseBodyAsString());
                              System.out.println("-----------------------------------");
                              client.executeMethod(getMethod1);
                              System.out.println("Aufruf nach Login -----------------");
                              System.out.println(getMethod1.getResponseBodyAsString());
                              System.out.println("-----------------------------------");
                      }
                      catch (Exception e)
                      {
                              e.printStackTrace();
                      }
              }
      }
```

Bei allen drei Ausgaben bekomme ich aber nur den Quelltext der Hauptseite (uneingeloggt). Helpe helpe^^


----------



## maki (7. Apr 2009)

Bist du sicher dass das Passwort im Klartext im Cookie hinterlegt wird?


----------



## Timboo89 (7. Apr 2009)

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass es NICHT im Klartext hinterlegt wird^^ Ich dachte allerdings, darum würde sich der Apache Server kümmern... auf Grund des SSL-Zertifikats. Wie hinterlegt man das denn anders?


----------

